# Adult Idolo!



## fleurdejoo (Dec 29, 2012)

Ha!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 29, 2012)

You did it! yu'z got mad skillz.


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 29, 2012)

Well done


----------



## agent A (Dec 29, 2012)

she looks great!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so happy I can hardly stand it!!!!


----------



## twolfe (Dec 29, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rousher (Dec 29, 2012)

Congratulations! haha, hopefully soon send me a oothecas, (not true haha, but would be nice)


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 29, 2012)

Congratz


----------



## Precarious (Dec 29, 2012)

Jude strikes again!


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## aNisip (Dec 29, 2012)

:clap: :clap: :clap: congrats jude! Knew you had it in you!


----------



## RevWillie (Dec 29, 2012)

Excellent work!!! :clap:


----------



## Mr. Hyde (Dec 29, 2012)

Yay! Congrats. My first one molted to L4 on Christmas. Far from a success, but I'm on my way.


----------



## sally (Dec 29, 2012)

nice....


----------



## ismart (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Reptiliatus (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats! Very exciting. I can only cross my fingers that my oothecae will hatch!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in love!

She is just starting to get a tiny bit green.


----------



## hierodula (Jan 1, 2013)

AWESOME!!! how big is she?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 2, 2013)

Not sure I will try to measure her.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 2, 2013)

Good thing you gave me her brother as he would have never made it long enough for all the wild incest with her, he's on his last leg I'm sorry to say, but then again he's also riding on a females back right now(no connection yet) so hopefully he goes out with a bang, poor old fart I mean Mr Jett...

Raises his hand to guess: shes 4.25 inches! Y/N


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh no!!! Poor old man! I am praying for it!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 2, 2013)

Good new is she's mated already, bad news is he's back off her and half way down the enclosure with no connect!?! Still some hope though.


----------



## agent A (Jan 3, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Good new is she's mated already, bad news is he's back off her and half way down the enclosure with no connect!?! Still some hope though.


how's about my girl? did she meet jude's male??


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh god. I know he just needs all our positive thought! Everybody! If you believe he can do it clap your hands!!!!


----------



## agent A (Jan 3, 2013)

:clap:


----------



## aNisip (Jan 3, 2013)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 3, 2013)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 3, 2013)

My girl is getting greener.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 3, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok so she's super green now. But I don't think it shows as well in this picture.






Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand my last female molted to adult last night when I got home from vacation.

Ooooh she's so shy!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Sweet, couple lookers you got there!


----------



## Mvalenz (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful mantis. Congratulations.


----------



## agent A (Jan 21, 2013)

Way to go!!! :clap:


----------



## Sticky (Jan 21, 2013)

Both are lovely ladies!! Great job raising them.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Jan 22, 2013)

Congratulations! An adult idolo is quite the achievement


----------



## sally (Jan 23, 2013)

She is so beautiful


----------



## Reptiliatus (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats! Hopefully you'll have a chance to breed them  .

-Dayyan


----------



## fleurdejoo (Feb 3, 2013)

PO'd


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 3, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> PO'd


Idolos are jerks. Basically every photo I see of them is a threat display


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 3, 2013)

Someone hasn't had their Pamprin lately?!

Was she b**ch faced enough to make the clicking noise, males tend to do it more than females will.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 3, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> Idolos are jerks. Basically every photo I see of them is a threat display


Their bark is far worse than their bite, I seen it over a 1000 times and only a few have ever struck out at me, when I put my hand in they go "Oh, why didn't you tell me it was just you", Lol.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Feb 3, 2013)

Mal! They are not! They are super sweet!

She is so used to me she never does this!!

I was so excited to see it, that's probably why you see so many pics of it. Because it's such a gorgeous vogue moment!

But it's very rare for me to see it.

She just laid an ooth as is really off her feed.

Bad mood and doesn't want to eat has fallen a few times.

I'm kinda worried about her.

So here she fell and I reached in to help her and she did this I was so surprised and ran for my phone.


----------

